

Life After Moore's Law - limist
http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/29/moores-law-computing-processing-opinions-contributors-bill-dally_print.html

======
cracki
blah blah blah. there's a troll blog spouting the same content-less bullshit.

<http://www.rebelscience.org/Cosas/Reliability.htm>
<http://rebelscience.blogspot.com/>

there you go.

unless there's some substance behind this, it's basically FUD.

he can lament the state of affairs all he wants. making software parallel is
still not trivial, and i didn't see how he addressed that.

he's merely pushing his business. i get that. he's trying to sell energy
efficiency, because that's what computing centers look for. the monthly power
bill often is the limiting factor.

so he's peddling his stuff, hoping that nobody would ask him how to use it
properly!

------
habitue
Not to dismiss his points out of hand, but he is a chief at Nvidia, so I'd
going to take his "multi-core won't work" statement with a grain of salt. SIMD
and vector processors are great for some jobs, but certainly not for
everything

~~~
DannoHung
They're great for a lot of things, I thought. I dunno, I do loads (haha, I
just realized that's a pun) of work with stuff that uses SSE.

~~~
habitue
Oh yeah, SIMD/MIMD is indispensable, all I'm saying is that in the long term
that's not going to suddenly solve every problem every time. There are a lot
of intrinsically sequential processes and only so much parallelism can be
extracted from any given problem.

Personally, my guess is that eventually we will end up with a small number
(maybe 128-256) of coordinator processors that are like current multi-core
CPUs, and then a vast number of vector processors that it delegates work to.

